# GNOME Benachrichtigungsleiste nicht einblenden



## jimb0p (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich nutze die Dash to Dock und bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden damit, jedoch kommt oft die Beachrichtigungsleiste mit hoch weil ich die Dash unten platziert habe. Kann ich das erscheinen der Leiste deaktivieren? Sämtliche Änderungen in den Einstellungen haben keine Auswirkung.


----------

